# If you purchased an sx os code recently how long did it take you to receive it from the vendor?



## Yaylmao (Jul 19, 2018)

i plan on purchasing one on Friday when I get paid. Just wondering.


----------



## zaku (Jul 19, 2018)

Where you buying it from


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 19, 2018)

5 hours from Modchipsdirect


----------



## Milenko (Jul 19, 2018)

12 or so hours from modchipsdirect, but it was a Sunday and there's a time difference


----------



## ShootTheCore616 (Jul 19, 2018)

Do people tend to use prepaid cards for these kinds of purchases (and if so which type of card) or did you just go for it with your regular credit/debit card? I've been burned by sub-par security of online hobby-shops before so I'm a little leery of putting my card out there.


----------



## Milenko (Jul 19, 2018)

Debit, no issues.


----------



## chr0m (Jul 19, 2018)

Milenko said:


> 12 or so hours from modchipsdirect, but it was a Sunday and there's a time difference



I'm in Australia too and also used modchipsdirect. Ordered at 03:47 am Monday and received at 15:20 the same day, so just under 12 hours


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 19, 2018)

______________________________________________________________________ about that long.


----------



## johhnydamage (Jul 20, 2018)

sxflashcard got it in five mins

The chat support walked me through the process and helped verify everything.


----------



## Fangal (Jul 20, 2018)

Yaylmao said:


> i plan on purchasing one on Friday when I get paid. Just wondering.


Sxflashcard has an nice service


----------



## azareth012 (Jul 20, 2018)

at sxflashcard.com the service is excellent and my license arrived in 10 minutes, I have requested several more for my friends, recommended


----------



## JonoX (Jul 20, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net delivers within 5 minutes usually.


----------



## Caful Prime (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ve been buying from sxflashcart for a couple of weeks, very nice costumer service , licences in minutes, no issues whatsoever!!!


----------



## ShootTheCore616 (Jul 20, 2018)

I bought a license from modchipsdirect after midnight last night and had an email waiting for me at 7:30am letting me know my payment didnt go thru due to the bank flagging it as an international transaction. I cleared it thru my bank, emailed them back and got my code within 5 minutes.


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 20, 2018)

miii.it sends you the code immediately after payment


----------



## rjanace (Jul 20, 2018)

sxflashcart sent me less than 5 minutes very quick and excellent costumer service. 5 stars for me


----------



## Kaytavo (Jul 20, 2018)

i just got my code from Axiogames in less than 5 minutes after sending the money


----------



## HtheB (Jul 21, 2018)

Ordered from sxflashcard.com payed, and got it instantly!
Be sure that the live chat is up for the very fast way to get the code


----------



## Fabiospw (Jul 21, 2018)

Ordered from paid sxflashcard, and got it instantly!... I'm from Brazil and it's in a minute !!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ordered from "sxflashcard. com" is excellent to buy


----------



## Wazza2709 (Jul 21, 2018)

Ordered from sxflashcard paid and got the code within minutes, cheaper than others and very quick!


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 21, 2018)

JonoX said:


> https://appledrunk.net delivers within 5 minutes usually.



Yes but that site is horrendously overpriced.


----------



## emphy (Jul 21, 2018)

Also ordered on sxflashcart. Checked for delivery time in the chat first, then ordered, received code in the chat. I used 'send money' via paypal - make sure to send to the address they give you in chat (ask for it). Delivery was instant.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 21, 2018)

I just went to http://sxflashcard.com and got it via the online chat feature - it took 5 minutes as I needed to register an account to pay by paypal, but the code being sent was instant. I then went to tx os website to check the code and download licence.dat, eveything works fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2018)

4 hours


----------



## JonoX (Jul 21, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net just lowered their SX OS code price.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yaylmao said:


> i plan on purchasing one on Friday when I get paid. Just wondering.


sxflashcard 15 minutes,hell yeah baby!! also i got some pieces of sx pro delivered from them in 15 days via free shipping from china.


----------



## darkexile (Jul 22, 2018)

you could not go wrong with sxflashcard, got mine in a matter of minutes..chat support was superb and hands on with their customers.


----------



## drzayas (Jul 23, 2018)

SXOS Licence for $26:50 Instant Delivery at moditcunt Great Service


----------



## Xenesisv (Jul 23, 2018)

Just Bought right now the SX OS from sxflashcard. com
Be sure there is someone on the chat and tell them you are going to make the purchase (Lisa gave me the support)
mine was via paypal because my card didn't work. but via chat the gave me instructions and everything was fast. after payment she sent me my code also via chat in less than 3 minutes. 
Also the discount code SX2018 it´s working. 
(Don't know if the $3 discount for my next order is true btw xD )


----------



## Fabiospw (Jul 24, 2018)

I bought in "sxflashcard. com" with unbelievable and delivered in 2 minutes !!! I recommend !!!


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 26, 2018)

Sxflashcard is the best for this imo


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

Maybe you can try this one https://selly.gg/p/e42219ec , no register in any site, paypal payment, 5 minutes gets the os code in e-mail from selly.


----------



## Zesnix (Jul 28, 2018)

I just ordered mine from sxflashcard. I went straight to live chat after ordering and the customer service rep took care of me very quickly. It took about 25 minutes. Which isn't bad considering I ordered it at midnight central time. I recommend it for sure.

Side note. I've noticed that a lot of people have made accounts just to post the one comment about their experience with certain retailers. I was intent on making an account and joining the community anyway. Sxflashcard does read and watch this forum apparently and is adamant about providing great service to encourage us to share it on this thread in particular. Personally, I'm impressed. I didn't expect to get my code past midnight on a Friday.

To close I'd have to say they are a top-notch choice for US buyers. I wasn't sure who to go with and threw the dice. The dice rolled in my favor. Now time to cash in. 

Cheers.


----------



## Kazaly (Aug 3, 2018)

Yaylmao said:


> i plan on purchasing one on Friday when I get paid. Just wondering.


I bought the os code from sxflashcard online ,just wait for 5 minutes,and they gave me 2.0USD discount,


----------



## ken39 (Aug 7, 2018)

less than 5min after i paid using paypal... oh yeah, i bought it at sxflashcard com

 #6272


----------



## Sandmann (Aug 14, 2018)

I ordered from elewelt.net In 5 minutes the key was there  Just write in the chat!


----------



## nero99 (Aug 20, 2018)

Purchased a valid license on eBay for $25. Was emailed to me with in 10 minutes


----------



## Jibijaba (Aug 22, 2018)

Just bought a a licence code, no problem at all.
Everything was done in about 30minutes. 
sxflashcard customer service was fast and excellent. Lisa#1


----------



## guitarheroknight (Aug 22, 2018)

Got mine as well from http://sxflashcard.com. The payment via PayPal was really painless and I got the code under 10 minutes via live chat with Lisa - one of the Support Customer Service representatives.
10/10.


----------



## BTSPX000 (Aug 28, 2018)

Same here, promo 'TXSWITCH' for $2 off. Received mine instantly over Live chat, she was very forgiving since I was new to PayPal. Much thanks to the love for sticking it out
^-^


----------



## MrMystry (Sep 4, 2018)

ordered from Sx Flashcard and the CS did a great job. highly recommended.


----------



## JonoX (Sep 5, 2018)

Still in stock and available instantly at https://appledrunk.net. Code is emailed to you as soon as you place the order.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 6, 2018)

SX OS updated to 1.9 and supports Auto SX OS update, so I got the third sx os license from 3ds-flashcard.com, like the 2 times, send to me in e-mail spam box immediately after contacted them to speed up CC payment.


----------



## Aburrtotal (Oct 9, 2018)

I just bought a SX OS, and i am very thanful with the support that i recived by Lisa. 

Regards,


----------



## Biggyhead (Oct 12, 2018)

an hr but I reached out to a guy name allen. He was cool and fast. Must say im loving my switch dust now lol. Though i didn't buy the doggle just used my PC and a JIG


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 21, 2018)

I ordered mine from sxflashcard. 

The payment process is a bit cumbersome, since you can't just pay with a Visa, but after reading through the comments here, I contacted Lisa via the online chat, and she patiently walked me through the whole process. 

Got my license code within two minutes flat. Everything is working perfectly. 

I was highly impressed with the entire experience, and will definitely buy another code from this site if I need one.


----------



## Forbidden76 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ordered from sxflashcard.com just now using the chat feature and got my codes in under 5 minutes!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 26, 2018)

I actually got my sixth code/purchase from http://sxflashcard.com/. I really cant recommend a better place to buy SX OS codes. The customer support is* extremely* helpful and nice, best of all you get the code in under 5 minutes! Once again, the best all around place to buy SX OS licenses!


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 27, 2018)

It depends on which seller you choose, most sites are based in CN, we have time difference between them, the time when you order, maybe their sleeping time, so usually I will recommend you buying the sx os code from the Selly.gg store which with purchase(Paypal payment) and delivery alll by yourself not via sellers, the selly.gg SX OS link is supported by the TX Resellers too, such as Mod3dscard, Sky3dsitalia and so on.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 30, 2020)

MODS-Delete this thread. It is obviously being abused by sxflashcard.com to advertise their services. I'm surprised some veteran GBA members had also weighed in on how great sxflashcard is, but I'm sure they got a reasonable discount for their efforts.
This site should not be used as a vehicle for advertising (unless the site is compensating with advertising revenue). Thank you.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 30, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> MODS-Delete this thread. It is obviously being abused by sxflashcard.com to advertise their services. I'm surprised some veteran GBA members had also weighed in on how great sxflashcard is, but I'm sure they got a reasonable discount for their efforts.
> This site should not be used as a vehicle for advertising (unless the site is compensating with advertising revenue). Thank you.


so you want a thread closed because we talk about a RELIABLE seller? When sx pro first came out, I ordered from sxflashcard, got it with in one week of its release. I would have ordered a core from them if I didn't find it cheaper on aliexpress first.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 30, 2020)

nero99 said:


> so you want a thread closed because we talk about a RELIABLE seller? When sx pro first came out, I ordered from sxflashcard, got it with in one week of its release. I would have ordered a core from them if I didn't find it cheaper on aliexpress first.


Okay, I'll admit, I'm a little bitter about the situation surrounding my SX Lite purchase. You have to admit though, there are some bogus posts on here.


----------



## DupeDupex (Jul 22, 2020)

I have also my code for 3-5 minutes after payment


----------

